# E5200 overclock and temp



## Baber Kamal (Nov 12, 2007)

Hey guys kindly look at the following screen and plz answer my questions:




My setup is:
E5200
MSI P35 Neo motherboard
Corsair DHX xms2 2 x 1GB rams
Cooler master Hyper 212 Plus cooler


1. Now I wana know that as my core temps are pretty low why my cpu temp (TEMPIN0) is that high?

2. Does it matter if i get that high cpu temp or the main focus must only be only core temps.

Thanx


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about that other temp. Its not cpu related. Looks like it trying to monitor the hardrive and that does not always work out right. That or its trying to monitor the psu heat output which im not sure how it would accomplish that one lol.

That core voltage is pretty high. I wouldn't expect it to last long. Mines only at 1.296 with a 333 fsb. When i had it at 350fsb i didnt need it anywhere close to 1.4v. You need to run it alot longer than 11mins also for an accurate reading.

Is there a reason why your orthos speed is different than your actual OC? Download OCCT and do the linpack run for an hour. This thing will stress your cpu alot more than prime or orthos can. Its intel's burn in test.

While your load temps are not bad 65c is still alot higher than what most prefer. You need to stay in the 50's. at 72c the cpu will start to throttle itself.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

whilst a stress test for an hour is good whilst your upping the fsb you need to stress test fully for 7 hours when you have the overclock your happy with.

As MonsterMiata said 65 degrees c is ok but I would not want to be going over 60 degrees c. Your core voltage is very high aswell I am running my e8400 @ 4GHz and my core vltage is 1.18


----------

